
The Way to Go: JetBrains GoLand IDE Hits the Market - Artemis2
https://blog.jetbrains.com/go/2017/11/30/the-way-to-go-jetbrains-goland-ide-hits-the-market/
======
karmakaze
I'm glad they changed the name from gogland which sounded like an organ for
coding.

~~~
xrd
At least it wasn't GagGland.

